# Tipps + Erfahrungen



## laempisch (13. Juni 2002)

Hallo.

Ich möchte in nächster Zeit einen Eigenen Webserver ins Netz bringen mit eigener IP. Domainweiterleitung erfolgt über 1&1.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit sowas Kosten etc. Bestes OS (auf jeden fall Linux) Reicht DSL aus....

Dank schonmal.

Daniel


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Juni 2002)

Also Linux als OS zu verwenden find ich schonmal gut. Wie ist Dein Sicherheitskonzept? Wie willst Du vor Ausfällen schützen, Brandschutz usw.?

DSL als Leitung zu nehmen ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Wenn ich mal daran denke das Profi-Webhoster Leitungen mit über 655MBit oder tielweise 2GBit Leitungen haben um einen schnelle Zugriff zu gewähren...

Willst Du nur wenn Du online bist einen anbieten und dort nicht gerade alles drauf laufen lassen oder wie hast Du das vor?


----------

